# How to Go About Learning Non-Fretted Instruments



## Raymond Williams

I've recently become more and more enamored with the idea of learning along with a couple guys I know to play. Double Bass in particular I have decided, but I feel this could be a good place for total beginners to get started as well for more than just one type.

Essentially, I have never touched a stringed instrument without frets (ie: guitar, bass, etc), so what should I know?


----------



## Pugg

Raymond Williams said:


> I've recently become more and more enamored with the idea of learning along with a couple guys I know to play. Double Bass in particular I have decided, but I feel this could be a good place for total beginners to get started as well for more than just one type.
> 
> Essentially, I have never touched a stringed instrument without frets (ie: guitar, bass, etc), so what should I know?


My first thought......how old are you give or take a year, any background in music at all?
I mean to start from scratch one, on later age could be very difficult


----------



## Guest

Raymond Williams said:


> I've recently become more and more enamored with the idea of learning along with a couple guys I know to play. Double Bass in particular I have decided, but I feel this could be a good place for total beginners to get started as well for more than just one type.
> 
> Essentially, I have never touched a stringed instrument without frets (ie: guitar, bass, etc), so what should I know?


Better stay with the guitar and start practising playing the tuba!


----------



## Raymond Williams

Pugg said:


> My first thought......how old are you give or take a year, any background in music at all?
> I mean to start from scratch one, on later age could be very difficult


I"m at uni right now... This will more likely than not be a learning experience for a while. Our group is taking this more on a long term scale and such. It's more for fun and to see what we can do. This might sound a bit silly now that I'm reading it but the help would be appreciated!


----------



## Pugg

Raymond Williams said:


> I"m at uni right now... This will more likely than not be a learning experience for a while. Our group is taking this more on a long term scale and such. It's more for fun and to see what we can do. This might sound a bit silly now that I'm reading it but the help would be appreciated!


Do you read music?


----------



## Raymond Williams

Pugg said:


> Do you read music?


Yes. of course, I can read treble and bass. I spend quite a lot of time playing piano classical/jazz. I've been doing so since I was 10 years old! Its not as if I've never touched an instrument before!


----------



## Pugg

Raymond Williams said:


> Yes. of course, I can read treble and bass. I spend quite a lot of time playing piano classical/jazz. I've been doing so since I was 10 years old! Its not as if I've never touched an instrument before!


That point wasn't very clear to me, so,I do apologise.:tiphat:


----------



## Raymond Williams

Pugg said:


> That point wasn't very clear to me, so,I do apologise.:tiphat:


Don't worry about it! I just feel like I haven't really been taken seriously... Nevertheless, I would appreciate any information.


----------



## hreichgott

I played double bass for a while as a student so I'd have something to do in orchestra class while waiting around for those few pieces that had a piano part. it's a good one as fretless instruments go because the notes are so very far apart (physically) that you have to make quite a large error, physically, before it is noticeable as an intonation error. 
Have a teacher or more experienced player work with you at least up to the point where you understand what positions are (first position, second position etc) and how to use them to find notes.
And bowing. Bowing technique will be more of a learning curve than anything you have to do on the fingerboard.
The bass instruments in general are good for pianists because they help us think about rhythm...


----------

